# Gidget Has Died!



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

The "Yo quiero Taco Bell" chihuahua has passed away. She was fifteen years old. May she RIP!!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm more sorry to hear this than I was to hear about you know who (cough michaeljackson cough).


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

So Gidge has gone to that great Chalupa in the sky....
RIP Gidge! I'll never order another Gordita Supreme with X-tra tomatoes without thinking of you poochie!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

OK, I was thinkin Sally Fields


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

mtc said:


> My kids said she died 7 years ago... did we have an imposter?


I thought the same thing Mtc....something from the commercial set fell and pancaked the thing.....


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

_sombreros in a bunch.._
ROFLMFAO MTC....


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> OK, I was thinkin Sally Fields


 +1!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Ya something about usuing a Mexican dog to sell Mexican food. blah blah blah


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

jettsixx said:


> Ya something about usuing a Mexican dog to sell Mexican food. blah blah blah


The dog probably belonged to a white guy.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I thought the original dog got deported.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I really thought it was:


----------



## stryker (Jul 21, 2009)

wow, and the saga continues on celebrity survivor, death valley. I wonder who will get voted off next week


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

kttref said:


> I really thought it was:


Me too but no big woop if it were, she's really come out with some serious Susan Saranden style hippy comments in the last few years.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

LGriffin said:


> Me too but no big woop if it were, she's really come out with some serious Susan Saranden style hippy comments in the last few years.


Must be the Boniva melting her brain.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

newengland2007 said:


> must be the boniva melting her brain.


lol, ne :d


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

This the original Gidget!!!

Sandra Dee


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

stryker said:


> wow, and the saga continues on celebrity survivor, death valley. I wonder who will get voted off next week


Here is my vote: Hanoi (c***) Jane


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> This the original Gidget!!! Sandra Dee


YES, Sandy Dee was THE original... And the sexiest...


jettsixx said:


> Here is my vote: Hanoi (c***) Jane


Oh that bitch can rot for all I care. A _See You Next Tuesday_ with a capital C Jett.



7costanza said:


> I thought the original dog got deported.


Nope. I heard the Woo Loon Ming made a substantial offer for their Moo Goo Gai Pan 7..


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

jettsixx said:


> Here is my vote: Hanoi (c***) Jane


Got one word for Hanoi Jane: _Treason_

All these years later she does see anything wrong with what she did.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

grn3charlie said:


> All these years later she does see anything wrong with what she did.


*Unsurprisingly neither do the "friends" of the current POTUS Grn3..*


----------

